# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  الي يبي توقيع بالجلتر يدخل هنا

## ابن القديح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الي يبي توقيع بالجلتر  

يتفضل ولا يستحي وان شاءالله مايكون

خاطره الا طيب

وهذا مثــــــــــــــــــــــــال:



والي يبغي توقيع بدون الجلتر انا حاضر


تحــــــــــــــــــــــياتى لكم

ابن القديح

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكور اخوي 

اذا ما عليك كلافه أنا ابي واحد اذا مانكلف عليك 

حاب أجرب ابداعك 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## ابن القديح

هلا اخوي  امير العاشقين

هد طلبك وابغي رايك حلووو اولا 

[IMG]http://emberator.***********/امير%20العاشقين.gif[/IMG]

وادا تبغيه احلى من كدى انا حاضر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا اخوي 

ومشكور وماقصرت والله 

عساك على القوة يارب

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## ابن القديح

العفوووووووو

اخوي امير

ويعطيك العافيه على مرورك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هلا اخوي 

لو انك تحاول تصغر الصورة يكون حليو يعني الخط ماتغير فيه شي بس الصورة تصغرها 

اذا ما اكلف عليك 

تحياتي 
أمير

----------


## اميرة الحزن

عليكم السلام
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد
مشكوووووور اخي ابن القديح على تقديمك لهذه الخدمه لاخوانك و اخواتك
جزاك الله خيرا

ممكن اخي لو سمحت و اذا ماعليك كلافه ولا تعب تسوي لي واحد
بس ابغي لونه حلو  ماعليه اخوي تحملني شوي باجننك بطلباتي
وجزاك الله خيرا
الله يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي اميرة الحزن

----------


## القلب المكسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه 
اخوي انا بغيتك تسوي لي بس ابي اثنين ادا ما عليك كلافة
ابي واحد القلب المكسور والثاني المراقب العام وابيهم بلون حلو 
واخوي لو سمحت مابيهم كبار واجد اصغر من امير العاشقين
سامحني اخوك باكلف عليك 


واخرك على الله والحسين

----------


## ابن القديح

هلا اخوي امير العاشقين 

هد التوقيع

----------


## ابن القديح

هلا اختي  اميرة الحزن

انا حاضر في اي وقت

وهد توقيعك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

تسلم لي أخي ابن القديح

----------


## ابن القديح

الله يسلمك اخوي امير


هلا اخوي القلب الكسور 

هد طلبك





ابن القديح.....

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

مشكور اخوي ابن القديح
اذا ما عليك كلافه اخوي أنا ابي واحد اذا مانكلف عليك 

تسلم  مقدماً

----------


## ابن القديح

هلا  اختي عاشقة الزهراء

هد طلبك

----------


## ميمو

مرحبا ابن القديح
اذا ما فيها غلبة انا بدي توقيع
وشكرا

----------


## صوت الالم

اخويي الغالي
ابن القديح

اولاًشكراً لك على هذا 

الطرح الجميل وانشاء الله ماننحرم منك


وثانياً بعطيك صورة وابيك 

تحط فيها اسم صوت الالم

ادا مافيه مانع 



مع تحياتي لك 

اخوكم
صوت الالم

----------


## سحر الليل

مااكلف عليك اخوي اني ابي واحد بعد انا ماعندي توقيه

----------


## G.T.O

اذا ما فيها غلبة انا ابغى توقيع
وشكرا

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

اذا مافي كلافه ابي واحد بسمي بليزززززززز

----------


## G.T.O

:mesb:   :rocket:   :seif:   :ranting:  وين التوقيع باجتر اففف

----------


## شمعة حزن

وين التواقيع\؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## TAWFEEQ

قوة 

ممكن اطلب توقيع 

ومشكورين مقدماُ

----------


## انوار العترة

*لو سمحت اخي اريد توقيع حليو* 
*تكتب علية اسمي انوار العترة وتحط صورة طفلة او صورة البنات الي في الكراتين* 
*اذا مافية كلافة*

----------

